# Did the cross take?



## Tanner. C (May 6, 2017)

It has been a month for this paph. Delenatii cross but I'm unsure if it took? Seems small. It is on a first bloom though!


----------



## Tanner. C (May 6, 2017)

[/url]pic hostcertificity.com[/IMG]


----------



## Ozpaph (May 10, 2017)

try again, please


----------



## Tanner. C (May 10, 2017)

The picture or the cross?


----------



## TrueNorth (May 11, 2017)

It looks to me like it's filled out quite as bit, so I would say yes.


----------



## troy (May 11, 2017)

I don't think it took, that pod would be much bigger and green


----------



## Tanner. C (May 12, 2017)

It isn't a filled out as other crosses I made. But it has stayed on spike for over a month now! Is it maybe not as filled out bring that it was on a first growth bloom?


----------

